# Forum More Stuff Oops!  story on hidden costs of renos and how to avoid them

## journo girl

Hi there
I am looking to contact someone who doesn't mind talking about their personal reno experience (not new build). I am writing a story for Sun Herald newspaper (Sydney) about the common mistakes people make and how to avoid them. Would love to hear from you. Regards Journo Girl

----------


## shauck

I can think of a few things based on my reno experience if you want to hear them let me know.  
Cheers, Su

----------


## Cheltenham3192

Likewise, happy to help if you are interested in Melbourne renovation.  No shockers to tell but some things we're glad we did, or would do differently (saved by our builder).

----------

